# How to activate 30SKIP?



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

How do I change my HR20 to 30SKIP?

Thanks.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115828&highlight=30SKIP

Here's the info if you happen to have the correct release. This feature is discussed in the Cutting Edge Forum.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115828&highlight=30SKIP
> 
> Here's the info if you happen to have the correct release. This feature is discussed in the Cutting Edge Forum.


I thought I could find my software version by going to Setup, then Info & Test, but it's not listed there. Where can I find it?

On another note, I noticed that the zip code is incorrect. How can I correct that?

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is where your software version is stated.

Hold the INFO button down for about 3 seconds.

You may have to hit the down arrow a few times, when you get to the info page.

As for the Zip code.

That is the zip code entered when doing system setup.
It won't impact your system in anyway... it is just used to prompt you on the screen on which way to point the dish.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dlt4 said:


> I thought I could find my software version by going to Setup, then Info & Test, but it's not listed there. Where can I find it?
> 
> On another note, I noticed that the zip code is incorrect. How can I correct that?
> 
> Thanks.


The Info screen is where you find your software version. You can also press and hold the info button for 3 seconds to bring up the info screen.

You need to go through the SAT setup again to change your zip code.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is where your software version is stated.
> 
> Hold the INFO button down for about 3 seconds.
> 
> ...


Actually the zip is used for active content like weather. If you redo satellite setup you can change it, but be really sure that it's worth your while to do, it's possible to mess things up in there.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Earl and Mike for the info.

I have software version 0x1ea, so I guess I can't set the 30SKIP yet, correct?

Holding down the Info button for 3 seconds brought up the Info screen with the softare version. Why doesn't the version show when I go through Setup>Info & Test menu?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes you can. (just do the Keyword Search 30SKIP)


When you go through the menus... you have to hit SELECT on the first item, to get to the detail screen.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlt4 said:


> Thanks Earl and Mike for the info.
> 
> I have software version 0x1ea, so I guess I can't set the 30SKIP yet, correct?
> 
> Holding down the Info button for 3 seconds brought up the Info screen with the softare version. Why doesn't the version show when I go through Setup>Info & Test menu?


You need to press "select" to update the info screen.
01EA has the 30 sec skip.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dlt4 said:


> Thanks Earl and Mike for the info.
> 
> I have software version 0x1ea, so I guess I can't set the 30SKIP yet, correct?
> 
> Holding down the Info button for 3 seconds brought up the Info screen with the softare version. Why doesn't the version show when I go through Setup>Info & Test menu?


Like Earl says, on the Info & Test screen there is info there, but hit select for it to repopulate it.


----------



## tametomo (Jul 7, 2007)

dlt4 said:


> How do I change my HR20 to 30SKIP?
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe I'm missing something in these posts, but here's what I did...

press Menu
select Search for Shows
select Keyword
type in 30SKIP
move over to Continue
select Continue
select All
select Done


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

tametomo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in these posts, but here's what I did...
> 
> press Menu
> select Search for Shows
> ...


I finally got it! I hadn't selected All and hit Done. 
Thanks for everybody who helped!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

tametomo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in these posts, but here's what I did...
> 
> press Menu
> select Search for Shows
> ...


yes


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually the zip is used for active content like weather. If you redo satellite setup you can change it, but be really sure that it's worth your while to do, it's possible to mess things up in there.


Actually, when I hit "Active", the correct zip code was there. It's only in the Info screen that it's incorrect. Of course I never use "Active" because it's so agonizingly slow.


----------



## Mike-SVT (Sep 24, 2007)

tametomo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in these posts, but here's what I did...
> 
> press Menu
> select Search for Shows
> ...


I got it to work but what was confusing to me is there is no confirmation or anything that says you have activated 30skip - it just works once you have done the steps above.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't have an idea of what the customer base ratio is for DirecTV's HR20's as far as the number of visitors to this forum vs. the number of HR20 owners. But being extremely generous, lets say 20 percent of all HR20 owners visit this forum. That means 80% do not. (I always was good at math.)

Does DirecTV have any idea (or care) how many customers are getting software changes to their purchase overnight unknown to them, with no explanations of how or where to get to any new or changed features? Sure, everyone here knows how to get to the, for example, "30skip" feature. But what about the other million users that if they were lucky enough to stumble upon how to turn their "circle of lights" off, only know that those stupid lights have kept coming back on about a dozen times in the past year.

Have I missed an email or something? Has there been any attempt to explain any change? I've never seen a company release a product to the public, and in midstream make so many sometimes important feature changes without letting their customers know what was happening or what was changed, let alone how to use it now.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

What is the difference in 30SKIP and 30SLIP?

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What is the difference in 30SKIP and 30SLIP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jeff


30SLIP fast forwards through 30 seconds of programming then goes back to regular play mode. 30SKIP jumps 30 seconds forward without that 30 seconds of programming showing on the screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is really an HR20/HR21 discussion... so I am moving it.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

jjohns said:


> I don't have an idea of what the customer base ratio is for DirecTV's HR20's as far as the number of visitors to this forum vs. the number of HR20 owners. But being extremely generous, lets say 20 percent of all HR20 owners visit this forum. That means 80% do not. (I always was good at math.)
> 
> Does DirecTV have any idea (or care) how many customers are getting software changes to their purchase overnight unknown to them, with no explanations of how or where to get to any new or changed features? Sure, everyone here knows how to get to the, for example, "30skip" feature. But what about the other million users that if they were lucky enough to stumble upon how to turn their "circle of lights" off, only know that those stupid lights have kept coming back on about a dozen times in the past year.
> 
> Have I missed an email or something? Has there been any attempt to explain any change? I've never seen a company release a product to the public, and in midstream make so many sometimes important feature changes without letting their customers know what was happening or what was changed, let alone how to use it now.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> 30SLIP fast forwards through 30 seconds of programming then goes back to regular play mode. 30SKIP jumps 30 seconds forward without that 30 seconds of programming showing on the screen.


Thank you very much. That was my assumption. However, we all know what happens when one assumes.


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

does the 30skip work with version 0x12a


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG I can't believe this feature has been available for months now and I didn't know about it.

Why is it that DirecTV keeps adding features and functions to the HR20 and never tells the users about them? It seems crazy to me that I have to search out release notes and hidden features.


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to admit, part of me wants two discrete codes for skip and slip... Then I can program two buttons on my Harmony depending on my mood...

Sometimes I really do like slip, as it let's me have a glance at commercials...sometimes I find out about upcoming programs that I would otherwise have no visibility to had it not been for the commercial... Other times I just am in a hurry (and impatient) and just want to skip to the program I am watching...


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Congratulations to whomever at D*TV made the decision to add 30SKIP, this was the only reason why I never gave up my Tivo as I hated the slip command, but now D*TV has finally made this an official Tivo killer.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd one out (again) but I like the slip better than the skip. it may be due to using a harmony 880, but with slip I can hit button 4 times and it moves the 2 minutes. this usually works (for me) better with stopping at correct point to view show.
with skip it did not seem as accurate.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out (again) but I like the slip better than the skip. it may be due to using a harmony 880, but with slip I can hit button 4 times and it moves the 2 minutes. this usually works (for me) better with stopping at correct point to view show.
> with skip it did not seem as accurate.


I agree with you David. I don't like skip at all. I didn't even like it on the TiVo. I prefer slip much better. It is fast enough for me and I still like to catch a quick look at the commercial so I will catch new shows that may be starting soon. If I used skip I would never see them.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

if I could force a 120 skip it would be nice for me, but no joy 
I also look during the slip for for same reason, did not even think to mention that.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You could program a key on a Harmony remote to execute 4 30s slip commands.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out (again) but I like the slip better than the skip. it may be due to using a harmony 880, but with slip I can hit button 4 times and it moves the 2 minutes. this usually works (for me) better with stopping at correct point to view show.
> with skip it did not seem as accurate.


Believe it or not... through issues posts and my own personal experience, the prolem with the time is that slip is actually off when you stack slips... I think its off by 4 or 5 seconds per slip when stacked as I recall. I have never seen the skip be off of 30 seconds.... And I have definitely checked...


----------



## TempeDuck (Nov 25, 2008)

Does this still work with the HR24 and the new HD GUI? I tried the 30SKIP search but nothing came up for me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nothing actually displays, the only indication that it worked is that the button behavior is now changed.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Search for 30SKIP, red button, all, no matches will be found, feature should now be active. To change back do the same thing but search for 30SLIP.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> 30SLIP fast forwards through 30 seconds of programming then goes back to regular play mode. 30SKIP jumps 30 seconds forward without that 30 seconds of programming showing on the screen.


I use the 30S for more then skipping ads, so I left it as 30SLIP


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Does the 30Skip work for HR24-100? 
I tried to access the following link, but I get a forum message saying I do not have authority to access it. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.ph...ghlight=30SKIP

Help!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> Does the 30Skip work for HR24-100?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"allenn" said:


> Does the 30Skip work for HR24-100?
> I tried to access the following link, but I get a forum message saying I do not have authority to access it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.ph...ghlight=30SKIP
> 
> Help!


You were pointed to a restricted forum, but doesn't really matter. Just don't expect to see on screen confirmation that it worked.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> You were pointed to a restricted forum, but doesn't really matter. Just don't expect to see on screen confirmation that it worked.


It will just tell you there are no matching programs at this time, but it is active as long as you spelled it correctly.

30SKIP
30SLIP

no spaces etc....


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm old and easily confused. Please post the instructions for 30SKIP using HD-UI Smart Search. Here's what I tried:

Smart Search
Entered 30SKIP
Pressed Red button (Enter Keyword)
Selected "ALL"
Selected "Done"
Pressed Back button to exit
Pressed List button and selected a recorded show
Pressed >| button which appears to jump some amount of time, but I really cannot tell if it works or not.

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's it. If it was slipping, the default, it would essentially fast forward 30 seconds instead of just skipping over it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Skipping is it jumps from point a to point b(30seconds further ahead), slipping is it FF's quickly from point a to point b(30 secs ahead)...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

What's the Keyword to deactivate 30SLIP or 30SKIP?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> What's the Keyword to deactivate 30SLIP or 30SKIP?


There isn't one. The default is slip. You can change it to skip. You can change it back to slip.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> .......You can change it to skip. You can change it back to slip.


How do you change it back to slip?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> What's the Keyword to deactivate 30SLIP or 30SKIP?


Its either or....there is no deactivate, just activate the other...do the search for 30SLIP.....


----------



## kwint1 (Jan 18, 2012)

allenn said:


> How do you change it back to slip?


search Keyword 30SLIP (select KEyword search result if on old software) and exit... done

also resetting your box defaults it back to 30SLIP


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

allenn said:


> Smart Search
> Enter 30SLIP
> Press Red button (Enter Keyword)
> Select "ALL"
> Select "Done"


You get back by doing the keyword search for 30SLIP.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> What's the Keyword to deactivate 30SLIP or 30SKIP?





David Ortiz said:


> There isn't one. The default is slip. You can change it to skip. You can change it back to slip.





CCarncross said:


> Its either or....there is no deactivate, just activate the other...do the search for 30SLIP.....


That's what I thought, but 30SLIP is not the default for the HR34. Nothing is. The Advance Button seem to do random functions. Had to Keyword 30SLIP.


----------

